
A Day Without Distraction: Lessons Learned from 12 Hrs of Forced Focus - da5e
http://the99percent.com/tips/7032/A-Day-Without-Distraction-Lessons-Learned-from-12-Hrs-of-Forced-Focus
======
drcube
Is there some reason you can't just get rid of the "group small tasks into
30-minute blocks" rule? It seems to be the source of most of the problems with
this approach.

I agree with the "put off and group small tasks and email" idea, I just don't
know if the "make sure you've got at least 30 minutes worth of crap to do
every time you want to check your email" idea is beneficial.

If I want to spend 10 minutes crafting an email and straightening up my desk,
I should be able to do that without having to put off work for 20 more
minutes.

